# CorelDRAW Can be used for Rhinestoning



## Ronald Bastian (Dec 15, 2009)

Did you know that you don't need any other program other than CorelDRAW to make artwork for Rhinestones? 

So if you have a cutter, if you have heat press and you own CorelDRAW. You have everything you need to make rhinestone artwork. 

Did you know that CorelDRAW also comes with over 10,000 pieces of clipart and 1,000 fonts. 84 of those fonts are called symbol fonts and can be used as vector clipart ready to apply stones to? 

Check your computer right now. One type of dingbat font that may be on your computer already is called webdings and there is over 220 pieces of clipart that can be accessed through the insert character area of Corel. This is a font that is provided by Microsoft and many more can be found just by doing a search for free dingbats on the web. If there are 220 pieces of clipart just in this one font what could you get from the 84 that CorelDRAW comes with already. What a quick way to build your artwork collection for Rhinestoning. 

Save yourself money from buying other expensive programs and invest it into supplies that will make your money back.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I've been doing rhinestones for many months now(don't know if its been over a year or not) and I found the information mostly here on these forum without spending almost $400.00. If someone wanted to spen that kind of cask, I would suggest they (after they bought a Graphtec CE5000 series cutter) buy the ACS software and get some free personal training if they buy from Sandy Mc. Even the Unleashed DVDs are way cheaper than that although they don't specifically cover rhinestoning with Corel Draw. I don't think most of the people on these forums are "flush" with cash ( I know some are) and those prices look pretty high to me. And a teaser of a free view at the video with black outs of key parts? come on dude!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Terry...I don't think most of the members have picked up that Ronald is just self promoting...his website list all the help videos...but you have to sign up for them...If one want to do rhinestones w/Corel ...check out Luis posts under rhinestone decoration. I know you have seen them but some newer members may have missed this.


----------



## Ronald Bastian (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm sorry if you think that I am self promoting. That was not my intent and I have removed the video because it is more important to me to tell people about the statements listed than trying to sell anything. Some people believe that a program they may be using every day, CorelDRAW, can't be used to create Rhinestone artwork just by learning simple tools that other people have pointed out on this website in CorelDRAW as well as the great amount of Clipart and symbols that come with the software as well as the engraver fonts in X4. 

The link in my other post was a way for people that want help learning CorelDRAW to get more help for free. Yes you need to sign up. But the information collected is not used for selling anything. Yes it is supported by my web sites and that is advertised. It is also a social site like this one focused on CorelDRAW. I will also be happy to remove that as well if it is offensive to anyone else. Just let me know.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Ronald. I see you learned how to put your website in your signature area..and welcome to the group


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Ronald Bastian said:


> I'm sorry if you think that I am self promoting. That was not my intent and I have removed the video because it is more important to me to tell people about the statements listed than trying to sell anything. Some people believe that a program they may be using every day, CorelDRAW, can't be used to create Rhinestone artwork just by learning simple tools that other people have pointed out on this website in CorelDRAW as well as the great amount of Clipart and symbols that come with the software as well as the engraver fonts in X4.
> 
> The link in my other post was a way for people that want help learning CorelDRAW to get more help for free. Yes you need to sign up. But the information collected is not used for selling anything. Yes it is supported by my web sites and that is advertised. It is also a social site like this one focused on CorelDRAW. I will also be happy to remove that as well if it is offensive to anyone else. Just let me know.


Well said. Keep it up. People like you is what some newbies need to keep up with the indusrty.

I can understand the cost of maintaining a website. You can also use Google Sites for free to upload files for public use. That way you will not be accused of self promoting. That is what I am using.


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

I would love to see a basic video or PDF file that I can print and follow step by step, on how to use Corel specifically for creating rhinestone designs - but as tho I had never used Corel (which I haven't). I know how to open the program and that is where my expertise ends. Truly step by tedious step for JUST a rhinestone pattern.

I'm not (currently) interested in anything else Corel has to offer. Maybe someday, but just learning the rhinestone graphic design part, from opening the program to sending to the cutter or transferring to SmartCut Pro (or whatever 
program is used).

Thanks!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Vicki Flores said:


> I would love to see a basic video or PDF file that I can print and follow step by step, on how to use Corel specifically for creating rhinestone designs - but as tho I had never used Corel (which I haven't). I know how to open the program and that is where my expertise ends. Truly step by tedious step for JUST a rhinestone pattern.
> 
> I'm not (currently) interested in anything else Corel has to offer. Maybe someday, but just learning the rhinestone graphic design part, from opening the program to sending to the cutter or transferring to SmartCut Pro (or whatever
> program is used).
> ...


 
YES.... I too am interested in the CorelDraw instruction for "rhinestoning only" 
...."step-by=step" exactly like the Sandy McCauley acs/knk videos!!!
(She makes it soooooooo easy in her videos. I wish that she worked for Corel too!)

Luis, I LOVE your written tutorials!!!! ....and I thank you soooooooooo much for doing them!!!

Is there any way to add "your voice" to your YouTube Corel rhinestone videos?


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

It takes much longer in CorelDRAW then you still need more software to cut it with.

I am loving using and learning CD for full color designs but for Rhinestones ACS is super fast and then sends it to the cutter..


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ronald , do you have any corel draw 4 rhinestone videos on your site,, and nice and close so we can see what exactly you are doing,, each step of the way?
Thanks


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Ronald , do you have any corel draw 4 rhinestone videos on your site,, and nice and close so we can see what exactly you are doing,, each step of the way?
> Thanks


And S L O W.... The DAS videos are great but they try to cram tons of info into each session (the info is good but too much at one time for my little brain to retain =} so it seems like to me that they go super fast. I usually try to transcribe what they are doing into a word document & save it to refer to later as there is no way I can remember everything they cover.


----------



## Ronald Bastian (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Luis, You have inspired me to get in and start teaching how to do this process simply and easily using CorelDRAW. I look forward to the release of your tool for Corel and Rhinestoning. I think it's just what the Dr. ordered for making great artwork for Rhinestoning. 

Hey Vicki, If you get to know CorelDRAW and how to use 15 - 20 of the Basic tools you will never need any other design tool. I sometimes refer to Corel as my Swiss army knife of design. I can bring in almost any file from all kinds of program and use them as well as export them. I have even been able to bring in a publisher (Microsoft) file. As for sending to the cutter. Most cutters come with what is known as a driver. This driver can send anything you create in Corel right to the cutter. there is no need to learn any other program because it is simple. You go to file and print, give it some simple information like force and speed, and sent it to the cutter. It's very easy.

EddieM, I don't think that it takes that long to do and yes you still need cutting software but most cutters today come with cutting software already, see above. The way I see it, why spend time learning any other programs when, if you CorelDRAW, it can do it all. If you already own it then learning the proper tools and procedures can save you a lot of time and money. 

I have been able to do everything (with information for this forum and others) in Corel that I see in the other software like R-wear, I-design-R, ACS and others but Corel only cost's $429 at the top end of the scale. You can get it for even less if you check around. Besides Corel is a real industry standard that is used in all areas of artwork design not just Rhinestones. Artwork designed properly can also be used in Screen Printing, Sign Cutting, Sublimation, Direct to Garment, Embroidery, and lots more. You don't want to fix your artwork each time you need to include another process. I don't believe that there is anything wrong with the above mentioned software. They all have the capability of producing great Rhinestone artwork. I just prefer not, to spend a lot of my time learning more programs that need another investment of cash and my time. 

Mrs, Bacon, Monkey, Vicki, I'm not sure how to respond to you with out sounding like I am self promoting. Yes there are videos and they are step by step. However I am a trainer and I need to make a living but I will share with you what tools to focus on learning. I hope this helps a little, If you want to learn how to use CorelDRAW start buy learning these 16 basic tools. 

1) Bitstream Font Navigator, 2) Scanning, 3) Tracing a bitmap, 4) The Shape Tool, 5) Setting up page sizes and using snap lines, 6) The Contour Tool, 7) The Blend Tool, 8) The Envelope tool, 9) The Intersect Tool, 10) The Trim Tool, 11) The Weld Tool, 12) Converting Text To Curves, 13) Group & Ungroup, 14) Break Apart & Combine, 15) The Freehand Tool, 16) The Bezier Tool. Forget all the other tools until you learn to use these tools. 

Don't get intermediated buy Corel, it can seem overwhelming but take time to focus on the above tools and you'll conquer Corel. 

Good Luck & Keep Learning CorelDRAW it's a great tool for the graphics industry and now for Rhinestoning.


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

SmartCut Pro appears to be built similarly to Corel. A lot of the same tools. I LOVE SmartCut Pro! But even the guys at DAS recommend Corel at some point. So I am thinking when I can finally make the time to mess with it - the parts of Corel I need will line up similarly with SmartCut Pro. I have the manual - it would be great if the manual had a section by itself just for rhinestone design. I bet it would cause Corel to sell itself if promoted properly. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Ronald Bastian said:


> Thanks Luis, You have inspired me to get in and start teaching how to do this process simply and easily using CorelDRAW. I look forward to the release of your tool for Corel and Rhinestoning. I think it's just what the Dr. ordered for making great artwork for Rhinestoning.
> 
> Hey Vicki, If you get to know CorelDRAW and how to use 15 - 20 of the Basic tools you will never need any other design tool. I sometimes refer to Corel as my Swiss army knife of design. I can bring in almost any file from all kinds of program and use them as well as export them. I have even been able to bring in a publisher (Microsoft) file. As for sending to the cutter. Most cutters come with what is known as a driver. This driver can send anything you create in Corel right to the cutter. there is no need to learn any other program because it is simple. You go to file and print, give it some simple information like force and speed, and sent it to the cutter. It's very easy.
> 
> ...


That just about sums it up. You can add Spray tool and Smart drawing tool or Shift S also in the list. Smart Drawing tool can be used to trace instead of Bezier tool. Or just doing sketches. It works like freehand tool but when you let go of the mouse it leaves smooth lines. 

Having the Hint in the docker is also another way of learning how the tools work on the fly.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> YES.... I too am interested in the CorelDraw instruction for "rhinestoning only"
> ...."step-by=step" exactly like the Sandy McCauley acs/knk videos!!!
> (She makes it soooooooo easy in her videos. I wish that she worked for Corel too!)
> 
> ...


I was told that audio (English) will alienate foreign audience. So I elected to add captions instead. I believe that it makes the video easier to follow and the information is easier to follow than audio. You can always freeze the frame of interest as you go along.


----------



## Ronald Bastian (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Luis, How is the new program coming. I cant wait till I can give it a test run.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Ronald Bastian said:


> Hey Luis, How is the new program coming. I cant wait till I can give it a test run.


 
Yes, Luis....I am ready as well!!!!


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Have you used ACS it is just like CorelDRAW as well i have found that everything i have learned in CD i can also do in ACS and ACS has even more things the CD dose not have making some things like rhinestone designs and cutting a lot more easy and faster in ACS.

In ACS you can design all the same things as in CD and the same ways i am finding i do not even need CD for anything now ACS dose it i just needed to lean how.
In my learning of CD i have found that many things i learned for CD work 100% the same way in ACS and others do the same things just a different way making it ready to cut something in CD you have to to extra steps to do.

Can you post anything that CD can do that ACS can not.
If i would of known what i know now i would of never got CD i do not need it at all for design and cutting.
I just learned a lot from Sandy yesterday she shows me how to do every thing i was doing in CD just as easy in ACS and then i can send it to the cutter all set up with weed cut lines.

ACS works like CD so you can use it for - _Artwork designed properly can also be used in Screen Printing, Sign Cutting, Sublimation, Direct to Garment, Embroidery, and lots more_
 



Ronald Bastian said:


> Thanks Luis, You have inspired me to get in and start teaching how to do this process simply and easily using CorelDRAW. I look forward to the release of your tool for Corel and Rhinestoning. I think it's just what the Dr. ordered for making great artwork for Rhinestoning.
> 
> Hey Vicki, If you get to know CorelDRAW and how to use 15 - 20 of the Basic tools you will never need any other design tool. I sometimes refer to Corel as my Swiss army knife of design. I can bring in almost any file from all kinds of program and use them as well as export them. I have even been able to bring in a publisher (Microsoft) file. As for sending to the cutter. Most cutters come with what is known as a driver. This driver can send anything you create in Corel right to the cutter. there is no need to learn any other program because it is simple. You go to file and print, give it some simple information like force and speed, and sent it to the cutter. It's very easy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronald Bastian (Dec 15, 2009)

I think that all the other program out there are great and work well. All I'm trying to say is this.

If you have a cutter, if you have heat press and you own CorelDRAW. (There are a lot of people out there at this point.) You have everything you need to make rhinestone artwork & money. Get started don't think that you have to spend any more money other than on supplies.

Get some stencil material, some lift tape, some stones, and all the other supplies you need to make the transfers and get started making money. Don't get bogged down with what system you need to buy.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ronald Bastian said:


> I think that all the other program out there are great and work well. All I'm trying to say is this.
> 
> If you have a cutter, if you have heat press and you own CorelDRAW. (There are a lot of people out there at this point.) You have everything you need to make rhinestone artwork & money. Get started don't think that you have to spend any more money other than on supplies.
> 
> Get some stencil material, some lift tape, some stones, and all the other supplies you need to make the transfers and get started making money. Don't get bogged down with what system you need to buy.


Ronald,
Great post,, and I agree,, if you have something that works, use it, upgrade later when you know you have a market, if you need too,, and learn each system that you have,,, 

Our systems are only as good as us that run them, our creativity and patience for learning each system is required to get the most of each program we use.


----------

